# Dual head video card questions



## Dru (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Hopefully this post isnt too much of a mess, but I can only work from my phone until I get my DSL here, didn't have any luck with ural, and my RT2500USB.

Anyhow, Im hoping to set up a system with a 15 inch LCD, and my older 61 inch HDTV projection tv. What I would like to accomplish is two desktops, one showing a work desktop on the 15 incher, and either display DVD's or Justin.tv flash content on the big screen.

Im looking at 2 cards, a Quadro FX1100, or a GeForce 6600GT, the 1100 would be dual DVI, and the 6600GT will probably end up DVI, and Svideo.

I was just wondering if any of you might be able to give me a little insight on which card would be the best to go with, as far as ease, and quality. The stuff on Justin.tv is encoded h264...if that matters.

I have read lockup issues with the 6600GT, and also found an old post where someone mentioned using Twinview, over Xinerama, cause at the time Xinerama only suported OpenGl on one monitor, but that was from 2005. Not sure if either card runs better than the other or not, with FreBSD.

Also if anyone happens to know, which would be the best way to go to the tv as far as quality of picture, DVI with an adapter to either component, or Svideo, I thought about running it to an older VCR, that way I could just run a stretch of coax to the tv...would be cheaper.

I have an old Nvidia MX2 in there now, and when I had hooked it up in the past with Svideo, it didn't look so good, plus that card won't even run the Gl screensavers decently, wasn't sure if a better card would help the picture.

If anyone has any advice, or anything of that nature, I would appreciate it. I realize some of the questions may be better dealt with on an A/V forum, but I don't like to join places, that I don't plan on hanging around.

Also sorry if this question should have been placed elsewhere on the forum, but I didn't know if it quite fit into the multimedia section, and I didn't think it belonged in Xorg.

Thanks, and hopefuly these questions arent to retarded. I keep finding info, but most of its dated years back...we'll except for the info on this forum.


----------



## adamk (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a brief run post before I run off for dinner...

With nvidia, opengl works with xinerama as long as both video card are from the same family.  I doubt that is the case with the 6600GT and the FX1100.  In that case, I believe opengl will only work on the primary card.  Composite will not work with xinerama, so you would not be able to use any compositing manager (compiz, KDE + desktop effects, etc.).

In addition, twinview is not an option when running monitors on multiple GPUs.  It only works for multiple monitors on one card.

And that's about it for nvidia...  Just for reference, the open source ATI and intel drivers are no better when it comes to multiple video card (and, in fact, are worse in many ways).


----------



## aragon (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't bother with svideo.


----------



## Dru (Oct 6, 2009)

adamk, 

Thank you for the info, It might have been how I worded it, but I'll only be using one of the cards. I wasn't quite sure which one I should go with, but am leaning more twoards the FX1100 so far. I dunno though, and if someone thinks the FX1100 is no good, I'd like to know.

I think I will have to run basically two sessions, but in all honesty, I haven't studied into the Twinview yet, and could probably read up on Xinerama a bit more also. I want windows on one screen to maximize to that screen only.

I'll also probably be running Gnome, or just a window manager maybe Enligntenment, PekWM, or Fluxbox. Still haven't got to try much due to no internet yet.

aragon,

Thanks for helping me make that decision, I think deep down, I knew I shouldn't mess with Svideo, but was debating it a bit.

I did some searching, and found I could get DVI cable in long lengths for a good price, and they make simple little DVI to Component adapters, you guys think that would be good?

I wish the tv had HDMI, but its fairly old for a HDTV, and Component is the best its got.

Also, I think the 6600GT comes with either DVI/DVI or DVI/VGA and a component adapter. For sme reason when I posted earlier, I thought the Component adapter plugged into an Svideo port.

Thank you guys so much for the info so far, I realize Im kind of even wandering outside the "stuff inside the case" part of this category, but its much appreciated.


----------



## aragon (Oct 6, 2009)

I would say the FX1100 is the better choice too.  nVidia's TwinView implementation works very well in my experience, only downside is their drivers are still limited to i386 only at this time.


----------



## Dru (Oct 7, 2009)

aragon,

I checked into the Twinview, sounds good. Speaking of i386, I almost borrowed a dual Opty board out of an extra 1U to run x64 originally, but the fans are retarded noisy, and I seen no luck with drivers.

Ended up with a used Quadro FX2000, for $29.00, shipped and on the way, didn't figure the price was bad.

Think I may have some issues with my Component being analog, but oh well.

Thanks again.


----------

